# Repairing Router Tear Out



## Jeffo (15 Apr 2020)

I've just make a school-boy error with my router - thankfully only damage to wood!

I had a bunch of MDF shelves lipped with tulip wood. I wanted to even up the ends of the tulip so clamped them all together and with my router on a rail, did a couple of passes to try and bring them all to the same level. Not I've tried it, I'm not convinced of the merits of this approach in any case, but due to the angle of the tulip grain, I've manage to tear out a portion of about 25% of the shelves.

Here is a picture:







As soon as I saw it, I remembered all I'd read and watched about router tear-out. Moment of madness. What are my best options for repairing the damaged lips? I have some Upol Easy 1 filler, but will buy whatever will be best for the job.

What is my best bet in terms of tools? I've got a 150mm random orbital sander and a square palm sander. Is it a case of sanding/pulling away the loose tear out (or keep as much as possible), then pressing in filler, then sanding back to square? I've got a rail saw and chop saw if they are useful, but don't have any planes.

The good news is that the shelves will be painted; but I will be spraying, so while I don't care about colour, I'll be aiming for as seamless texture as possible.

Really grateful for any advice as to how I can remedy this. 

Many thanks!


----------



## Racers (16 Apr 2020)

Car body filler is very good.

Pete


----------



## Jeffo (16 Apr 2020)

Thanks Pete. I've got some Upol Easy 1 filler which might come in handy. I've decided to trim a few mm off the front face of each shelf (removing the damage). Will see how I get on!


----------

